# hi im new and some advice if may!



## polly101 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi everyone,

i currently dont own a horse but have done in the past about 10 years ago, but im getting bitten by the bug again.

I would very much like to be a horse owner again and am soon to have some riding lessons to refresh me!!

It would be a lot easier if i could keep a horse at home, so here's what im thinking,
We have a long garden that backs on to farmers fields, which is currently being used to grow wheat or something, I'm a thinking about approaching the farmer as to buying a couple of acres have any of you guys been down this route before, also as the land is being used for wheat or whatever does anyone know if this would be a problem getting it back to grass!!??

It would be interesting to see if anyone else has done this.

Sorry for long post!!!
thanks in advance


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Hiya and welcome 
Sorry i know nothing about horses but there are plenty on here that do.


----------



## lilacbabe (Jun 4, 2009)

polly101 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> i currently dont own a horse but have done in the past about 10 years ago, but im getting bitten by the bug again.
> 
> ...


It would probably depend on what the farmer had planned for that piece of land he may want to keep it for crops and I think ( not too sure ) but it may need to be ploughed to get it back to grass ? Will try and find out for you as lots of farmers here in my neck of the woods.

Why dont you see if he has any grazing that you could rent from him might be a long shot as some farmers dont like to keep horses. They say they cut up the ground and are unproductive 

Wher I keep my 2 mares is great as the farmer has stopped doing milk cows and now does hores livery its fab and the stables are great as I keep my 2 in for the winter.
You never know the farmer might be quite happy to rent out to you so let us know how you get on.

Good on you for getting back in to horses I did the same a few years back it is hard work , especially in the winter but would not give it up for anything.


----------



## Cascara (Jul 27, 2009)

Don't forget that horses are herd animals. Most won't be at all happy kept alone. Turning wheat to grass may be the least of your problems though, you have things like fencing to think of, gates, access, change of use from agricultural to horse grazing, and planning permissions from the council, water supply, and of course shelter. Does the farmer spray or is he organic as that may turn out to be a problem too. Things have really changed over the past ten years, so lots of your knowledge may well need updating too. 

Don't let any of this put you off, but do proper investigation and preparation or look at local livery stables.


----------



## Broxdown (Jan 18, 2008)

I would be inclined to approach the farmer and ask if he would be willing to part with a couple of acres but not mention that you are thinking of going back into horse ownership - mention the word 'horse' and the asking price soars!!! I would just say you were interested in doing your own veg or something as that is the 'in thing' right now.

It wouldn't be a problem setting back to grass but do bear in mind that it all takes time to do - 18 months would be a bit of a 'guide' to establish the grass long enough before horses start pulling at it.

Obviously fencing has to be a consideration, having just replaced 3 acres worth myself I can tell you it's not cheap! Also, consider some shelter - if the stable can't fit in your garden then it will need planning permission to go on that bit of paddock you want to buy


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

yeah i woludnt say the word horses either when approaching the farmer lol

i enquired a while back when i had my horse about a field at the back of me - and because its some random owned (not farmer owned) some trust - a guy bought it for soemthing stupid like £1000 per square meter.... sounds rediculous - but round here i am not surprised! 

horses are herd animals though - you will need 2 - mabey a shet? keep the other company - but then you have the issue when you go out hacking? shet on own...? or take on a livery...?

anyhow! good luck


----------



## DaisyNLaura (Aug 17, 2009)

polly101 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> i currently dont own a horse but have done in the past about 10 years ago, but im getting bitten by the bug again.
> 
> ...


heya 
im new on here too woo for new people

i am a hobbie farmers daughter and although it took some pushing and shoving my dad did eventually come round and i have my horse YAY
when we got our land it was used for wheat i think and now its full of lush grass that my horse likes to get fat on  shes getting better now
so getting wheat back to grass honestly is no problem at all and its been very succsesfull for our various animals 
and theres alot of them

hope ive helped a little
laura x


----------

